# Hoses for XP3



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi,

I noticed that the hoses on my xp3 are kinda yellow and dirty, can i replace this with normal pvc hoses or do i need to get some kind of specialized hose. I just went to a Hardware store today in Cloverdale and got some clear pvc hose, seems the same thickness as the originals. 

Thaks for the help


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

The clear will get dirtier more quickly with light getting through. Hose is hose though, if it is similar thickness no harm. You can clean the old ones with a hose brush.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you going to put metal hose clamps on as well? ...better safe than sorry.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I got my replacement hose from Home depot, a little tougher to get on to the fittings I dipped the hose end in hot water then they slide right on and yes use hose clamps like Pamela says better safe than sorry.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The old one actually is better if the dirty bother you. The clear ones will look dirty very fast - you can also see the dirty better as well.

When I feel like it (when the moon turns blue), I clean it by attach a pipe cleaner to the end of an electrical fish tape. You can pick a electrical fish tape from Princess Auto for under $10.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I use a piece of string ( has to be a couple of feet longer than TWICE the length of the hose ) run water into the end of the hose while feeding the string through,when it gets to the end pull out till there is a foot at opposite end and attach a piece of material or foam to the string .pull it back and forth a few times to scrub the inside.works like a charm.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I use the tie something to a string and pull it through several times

I sometimes soak the hoses in bleach to hellp kill off the algea.

Rince them very well afterwards.

Last time I needed hose for a canister I bought bulk black hose at Pauls Aquaria in Surrey


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you all for the great advice, i think i will try cleaning them first and yes, i have new hose clamps and the ones it came with.


----------

